# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  kevy21's BOGWOOD test

## kevy21

well today ive been bored the miss's has been at her mums so the house has been empty so i started to think where in the tank do i want my BIG peice of bogwood.. hmmm . here nope....here nope....an then bling like on a cartoon (light bulb above my head) i got an idea (uh oh!) i though if i laid the trunk like bogwood in the corner of my tank like a tree had fallen towards the center of my tank its got a few holes in it that i can see from the front so fish dont disapear completely



Well the problem was that in the corner i want it my airstone is (even tho its not werking fully it still does bubble) so i thought if i could fit the air stone into one of these holes at the back of the bogwood then air would look like it was coming out of the bogwood and the airline would be hidden, but when i looked all the air would just come out of one hole not the effect i was after?

so bling (light bulb again) i can drill tiny holes into the top of the bogwood so the air will come out of the top instead of the side, so off i went got the drill an a set ofthe finest wood bits for the job and start drilling well all i got was smoke! the drill wasnt making a hole just burning the wood so i drilled harder then ping drill bit broke so i tryed another ping that broke, by this time im annoyed (as males get when they cant get there own way) and im dammed a peice of wood is gonna beat me  :Smile:  so i get out a 15quid sidewinder drill bit (that drills and cuts) titainuim plated with 5yr warrenty!

so smug me rev the drill and goes in for the kill thinking im gonna drill plenty of holes now  :Frown:  and the drill bit bent (see pics) im am totaly gb smacked this bogwood must be some hard stuff, so for my own saftyive given up (and cause i dont wanna loose more drill bits  :Smile:  ) i gonna take my 15quid drill bit back to the shop but i dont think he will believe wood bent it LOL

so.....

TIP OF THE DAY: DONT DRILL BOGWOOD!

im sorry if ive bored you all but i just wanted to tell my story!

pic 1 : taken next to fish food pot to show how big bogwod is
pic 2 : is where i wanted to drill it (dark area)
pic 3 : is how i wanted it to lay in my tank (is it just me or does it look like an elephant head?)
pic 4 : RIP my bent drill bit!

----------


## Kirsty

I wouldnt have expected that to happen.  :roflmao: 

It is very big. 

You must have a massive tank..... :Smile:

----------


## kevy21

yeah my tank is around 4 1/2 - 5f long is wish it was bigger!

----------


## Timo

Revenge of the bogwood  :roflmao:

----------


## kevy21

:Frown:  even worse i took it back to te shop and told them what happened and they wont replace my expensive drill bit as they only replace broken drill bits! cause it bent hey said i have put too much heat/pressure on it :P lo well i did but never mind its all fun  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

lmao @kevy21

sounds like you have been having fun there m8......have you tried using wood spade bits ?? just a thought, as iv never tried drilling bogwood before.

----------


## kevy21

no gary mate not try spade blades....to be honest im not gonna try again i was lucky to escape injury with large wood bits snaping so ive give up  :lol: 

i now have put the bog wood in the tank after rearranging so ornaments to the fish dismay, the pleck really didnt want to move  :lol: 

the water went abit misty (due to sand kicking up) due to fleeing fish and moving things but is clearing up good no staining of the water yet  :Big Grin:  

because i couldnt drill the bogwood ive settled for havi ng the airstone just under the back of the bogwood looks ok but my pumps on its last legs so not as much air coming out as used too  :Frown: 

but ill be getting new stuff before i buy the new tank so its ok

----------

